# How many PDF tanks do you have?



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Well? How many? Just curious since my BF is wondering why I have 8 setups and still obtain more tanks when they are given to me. He always asks "what are you gonna do with it and where are you going to put it?" My reply is always " I'll figure something out!" Anyone else with similar situations?..................Sara


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Sara,
You need to seperate the poll so you can vote for what you have. Right now the 2 choices are the same. :lol: 
Jason

Nver mind, for some reason it was all the same the first time I clicked on it?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I have 10 tanks in the frog room but not all of them have frogs in.. 1 deosn't and my display 52 gal in the living room but i also have another 5 tanks, 10 gals and a twenty sitting in the garage waiting to see some construction action.. :lol: 

You can never have too many tanks, who knows when you might need one... and there's ALWAYS somewhere to store a spare tank or three. :lol: 

Regards

Steve


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i have 3, one without frogs but will get some soon. i really want to make a big tank (the 24x18x24 exo terra) but can't justify all the money. that would be like $500 easy all said and done!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

oopsy daisy, I guess I did mess up on the choices, I think its too late to fix now. Should have said 1-5, 6-10, 11-20, 21 and up. Oh well, Im still curious. I completely agree though. You might just need that empty 10 gal, or 45 gal. You never know. Right?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Right !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I've got two vivs with frogs, one viv thats ready but sadly empty and about five other tanks I could make into vivs.....Man, I gotta get busy!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Numbers on poll fixed...

Bill


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I have 2 set up completely right now. One 20high and one 10vert. Then, I have another 10vert and a 20L vert that should be finished something in the next month. That would make four. Only one has frogs though.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you very much elmoisfive.


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2006)

Two dart tanks (with third being set up) 
A few other tanks though (one whites tree frog, one bombina orientalis, one tiger salamander and three "baby houses" for the marbled newts . thats with another tiger salamander, bombina, salamandra salamandra fatuosa and marbled newt tank at my parents place!)


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

ditto - they are fixed



elmoisfive said:


> Numbers on poll fixed...
> 
> Bill


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

Melissa what do you mean? Bill was saying that he fixed them.

I have only 1 pdf tank currently . A pet shop by my house is going out of business so I may have a grip of new tanks to work on very soon


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have 2 pdf tanks that I just finished a few days ago. A 15gallon high and a 10gallon. One of them is going to be a fire belly toad tank and the other is going to be a tank for a adult azureus.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

sveight said:


> Well? How many? Just curious since my BF is wondering why I have 8 setups and still obtain more tanks when they are given to me. He always asks "what are you gonna do with it and where are you going to put it?" My reply is always " I'll figure something out!" Anyone else with similar situations?..................Sara


I have a similar situation to that. My gf always ask me the same question about where they are going and I say that I'll figure it out. Somehow I find another spot for the tank. Unfortunately now my dart frog space is running out, and I have a friend who is going to give me some tads soon. Guess " I'll have to figure that out"

At the moment I have 30 pfd tanks with a few more planned.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have 7... Which is turning out to be 4 too many. I'll probably have a few for sale soon.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Right now I have 6 tanks going (from 10 verts to 75 gal) and some big bubbermaid tubs that I use as temp homes and for raising young frogs. Then I have a 40 breeder and a 45 tall that I'm slowly working on. Then I have the extra/future project tanks- old 29 gal, 30 long, 40 breeder, 45 tall, and a 155 bowfront...I'm moving this weekend, my wife hates me LMAO.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just under 50...


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

kyle1745 said:


> Just under 50...


 Do you have a picture of your frog room? How did you talk your spouse into having that many?
Candy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is a older picture of 1/2 of the basement and you can see some other older pics here. Basically its this rack with 2 4ft racks next to it and another oh the other wall. Not all tanks are full and I have some ideas to move to some larger tanks.

As for my wife is very understanding, and we even had 18 tanks in our bedroom before I moved everything to the basement. I still say one of her best qualities is that she puts up with me. 

More pics here...


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I have 30, and thank god i ran out of room...Almost ! (little more left)
Wife told me to build frog room after 10 were spread out through the house, along with the flies. She didnt need to twist my arm that hard...Hehehe...


----------



## Deathkitten (Oct 20, 2008)

1 at the moment and a display in the making. Although I still get the "what are you going to do with it?" questions since I also have planted tanks and geckos lol. My boyfriend says my max is 4 tanks (regardless of what's in 'em) until his roommate moves out (in which case I get to use his room!  lawl). Still waiting tho... :/


----------



## Kocodu (Nov 7, 2007)

Too many to count........not


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have eight set up, two don't have anything but plants and micro fauna in them. Two have Mantellas, two have PDFs, one has Pac Man, and one has Tomatoe frogs in it.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I have four tanks set up, but only one for darts that has my three auratus. The others are for red eyes, Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis and Pacific tree frogs.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I have three right now with the fouth in th eplanning stages . I also have three more Im eyeing for darts that house geckos right now .


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

My guy just ask's where all the money go's too...He never complains about how many tanks I have, he knows those kinda comments are not allowed in my house lol.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Just under 50...


And I'd be a bit over 50...though not as neatly organized as Kyle's.
Scott


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

> As for my wife is very understanding, and we even had 18 tanks in our bedroom before I moved everything to the basement. I still say one of her best qualities is that she puts up with me.


ill second that i have just under 30 tanks and all but one are currently in our bedroom. its the quietest room in the house till i get the frog room finished. so my better half has put up with frogs calling all day and some through the night. although i think shes starting to enjoy them as much as i do. ill come home from work and she will be checking on all the frogs, telling me about new eggs and frogs that were courting while i was gone. PDF's are an addiction for sure and it consumes everyone exposed.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I have 2 set up: 18" zoomed cube, and a 20 gallon...got an extra ten gallon I will be turning into a q tank (should I go vertical or horizontal? vertical would save floor space...) I also have a 12"x12"x18" exo and an 18" exo cube with day geckos, when they die I will probably make them into frog tanks. Not that I'm wishing they will die soon, lol.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

OMG- my family just does not understand.. every tank I get I get the same thing "What are you doing? ANOTHER tank..." 

Right now I have 8 tanks, 1 with just plants and waterfall and 1 I haven't started on. 

Even thought I say to myself...no more tanks... I still always find a way to add another to the collection.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, i just got a lecture from my boss this morning! i was running out of room at home so i now have about 7 tanks at the office all around my desk with the exception of 1 55 in the entrance way, plus i gotta sneak in a 90 gallon some time this weekend. How am i gonna do it?


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I just started -only one tank- but two empty tanks ready to go. I can see how addicted I might become, so I'm working on convincing my husband that we need to move to a bigger house with a really large family room!


----------



## maych27 (Mar 12, 2009)

no voting option for me.... i have zero. Hoping to get a viv going soon, and maybe once i get the hang of it add a couple of frogs!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Well that really is a trick Question
Tank (# of Inhabitants)
1 Chinese Cave Gecko Tank 20 Long (1)
1 New Caledonian Crest Gecko 18x18x18 Exo Terra (1)
1 Flying Gecko 24x30x12 (2)
1 Golden Gecko 50 Gallon Tank (2)
1 Crocodile Gecko 40 Gallon Breeder
1 White's Dumpy Frog 29 Gallon Verticle (2)
1 Tanzanian Red Legged Walking Frog 18x18x18 Exo Terra (4)
1 Madagascar Tomatoe Frog 12x12x12 Exo Terra (1)
1 Dendrobates azureus 10 Gallon Vert (2)
1 Dendrobates leucomelas 10 Gallon Vert (2)
1 Dendrobates auratus 10 Gallon Vert (2)
1 Tiger Legged Walking Tree Frog Vert (1)
1 Amazon Milk Frog 20 Gallon Vert (1) * in The Process of being Made
1 Cricket Tank 10 Gallon

Future Tanks
1 40 Gallon 
1 29 Gallon Empty
1 137 Gallon Display Case


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

You need to add a option of how many tanks have you added since this poll started. I officially have a frog room now.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

bpxc2003 said:


> You need to add a option of how many tanks have you added since this poll started. I officially have a frog room now.


My number wouldn't really change much since I have all but run out of room. I have enough room to add a 20 vert so I can have at least 1 species of pumilio and 1 16 vert for hawaiins I'm getting from a friend of mine. Other that that I orginally had 30 when the poll started now I would be just under 40 if you count my (1 tank)turtle, (1 viv)veil chameleon and (2 vivs)geckos. That would also count the 2 I am adding ( mentioned above)


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i just went and counted
i have 45 pdf tanks but only 35 have frogs in them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Not enough by my standards. Bout maxed out for home space though. Once I buy a house, watch out. But then it willbe only a few big a$$ show tanks. 4 tanks now


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

As far as PDF tanks I've got only one, but I have a pumilio tank on the horizon for when by imis are consistantly breeding and I have a little trading collateral. I amy set the tank up soon and put the frogs in much later, I think it's going to be mostly orchids. I'm also overhauling my entire fish collection so the money's tight for any real expansion now.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrcccccccccchhhhhiiiiiiddddddsssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, what? Lost my train of tought there!
This is how I keep justifying more vivs to the woman.
"But hon, those minis need really high humidity, I need to have a tank to put them in."


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Well right now i have 2-30g horizontals(pain in the butt)with darts and 1 12x12x18 exo that will house imi's. I also just bought some azureus so i need to go and buy another 20g or 30, i havent decided yet. So when all said an done i believe i will have a total of 5 or 6 breeder Viv's. I told you all im hooked!


Sam


----------

